# Principles of Squad Instruction for the Broadsword



## lklawson (Jul 8, 2010)

I am pleased to announce the facsimile republication of Principles of Squad Instruction for the Broadsword by A. J. Corbesier.

The PDF download is, as always, free: Principles of Squad Instruction for the Broadsword

Blurb:


> In 1868, A. J. Corbersier, then a Sword-Master instructing fence at the U.S. Naval Academy at Annapolis, wrote this Broadsword manual.
> 
> Drawing on his experience and the specific course of instruction he used while teaching at Annapolis, Maestro Corbersier laid out a basic introduction to the Saber, often referred to as a Broadsword.  This course of instruction builds on the basics of terminology, position, movement, attacks, and defenses, to include squad drills.
> 
> ...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

